# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  "Türk olsaydım, AB'ye karşı olurdum"

## bozok

*Jan Myrdal: "Türk olsaydım, AB'ye karşı olurdum"* 


*Cazim GüRBüZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/09/2008* 



Kim Jan Myrdal? Tanımayan, okumayanlar için önce kısaca bir anlatalım İsveçli yazarı. Myrdal, 81 yaşında, 81 eseri var. Dünyaca tanınmış bir araştırmacı, gazeteci, yazar. şiirden romana, gezi yazılarından siyasal tartışmalara dek her konuda yazılar yazıyor. Türkçeye iki kitabı çevrildi. *“Hain Bir Avrupalının İtirafları”* adlı eserinden birkaç yazımda söz ettim, bu köşenin sadık okurları hatırlayacaklardır.* “üin Raporu”* adlı eserini, ben de henüz -ne yazık ki- okuyamadım.

Abdullah Gürgön, Jan Myrdal’la 30 yıl önce (1978 yılında) bir söyleşi yapmış ve Aydınlık gazetesinde yayımlamış. Otuz yıl sonra gidip bulmuş yine Myrdal’ı, yine söyleşmiş. Bu söyleşi, Berfin Bahar Dergisi’nin ağustos sayısında yayımlandı. Derginin genel yayın yönetmeni, değerli dostum İsmet Arslan,* “üürümüş aydınlarımıza tokat gibi yanıtlar var bu söyleşide”* diyor. Katılıyorum, ama onlar aydın değiller ki. Yalçın Küçük’ün deyimiyle *“Maydın”* onlar.

Neyse, biz dönelim Myrdal’a ve bu uzun söyleşiden bölümler aktaralım:

*“Benim, Türklerin ne yapacağı konusunda aslında bir şey söylememem gerekir. Bu benim meselem değil. Buna ne isteğim, ne de hakkım var. Ben de Türklerin bana İsveç’te ne yapacağımı söylemelerini istemem. üte yandan eğer Türkiye’de insanlar AB’den başka diğer işbirliği şekilleri var diye düşünürlerse daha olumlu bulurum. Eğer ben Türk olsaydım AB’ye karşı olurdum. En basit nedeni de sorunların yerel olarak, ulusal sorunların da Ankara’da, seçimle gelen siyasetçiler tarafından çözülmesini istememdir. Türkiye’nin meseleleri, Ankara’da, İstanbul’da, Türkiye’nin içinde çözülmelidir, Brüksel’de değil.”* 

*“İsveç, AB üyesi. AB’nin komutası altında. Siyasetçiler halktan koptu (...) üte yandan AB’ye karşı olanlar örgütlü değil. Tüm İsveç bir bakıma AB’nin komutası altında. Hadi tarafsızlığımızı demeyeceğim, zaten tarafsız değildik, ama egemenliğimizi büyük çapta kaybettik.”* 

*“Kürtler... Kürt sorunu konusunda uzman değilim. Bir zamanlar benim oraya gelmemi istediler. Eşim Gun Gessle ile gidiyorduk. Ancak bunu kimin düzenlediğini fark ettik. şah’ın gizli polisi SAVAK örgütlüyordu. O zaman kabul etmedik. şunu söyleyebilirim: Kürt liderler ne yazık ki, düşünülebilecek herkesle ittifak kurmaktan çekinmediler. Bu, şah da olabiliyordu, GPU da, CIA da, MOSSAD da... Maalesef...”* 

*“Kuşkusuz İran bölünebilir, Türkiye bölünebilir. Hindistan’ı söyledim. Düşünmesi bile insanı korkutuyor. (...) Bu tipik bir süreçtir. Türkiye’nin bununla karşı karşıya bulunuyor olması kuşku götürmez. Büyük ve güçlü bir ulus... Onu çökertmek, onlar için büyük kazanç olacaktır...”* 

*“Bu başörtüsünü de ilginç bir sorun haline getirdiler Avrupa’da. Halkı parçalamak için kullanıyorlar. Türkiye’de, Almanya’da, Fransa’da değişik şekillerde ama hep aynı amaçla, halkı parçalamak için kullanıyorlar.”* 

*“Bence böyle soykırım ataması yapmaya kalkmak yanlış. Bunlar tarihi olaylardır. (...) 1800’lü yılların sonlarında ve 1900’lü yılların başında Türkiye’de yaşanan olaylar tartışılmalı, görüşülmeli ama İsveç meclisinde değil. şimdilerde bu tür konuları mecliste ele almak gibi bir gelenek oluştu. ürneğin başka bir konu var: ’Homoseksüellik ırsi midir yoksa bulaşıcı mıdır?’ gibi. Yazdım bu konuda. Meclis bunun ırsi olduğuna karar verdi.”* 

*“ABD aslında gerileyen çöken bir güç. (...) Yeniler geliyor. üin, Hindistan. üin artık çok büyük yol aldı. Hindistan da öyle, durmadan yükseliyor. ABD ise krediyle savaşı sürdürüyor.”*


...

----------

